# Airflow im Gehäuse



## matze95 (26. Juni 2010)

*Airflow im Gehäuse*

Um meinen PC besser zu kühlen, würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich einen guten Airflow im Gehäuse hinbekomme.

Hinter den Festplatten befindet sich ein 120mm-Lüfter
Neben den MB-Anschlüssen an der Hinterseite und an der Seitenwand befinden sich jeweils ein 80mm-Lüfter.

Von welcher Seite sollte am besten kühle Luft angesaugt, und warme herausgelassen werden, um die effizienteste Kühlung zu haben?


lg matze


----------



## kress (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

Meiner Ansicht nach ist der beste Airflow von unten vorne nach hinten oben. Seitenlüfter kühlen zwar gut die Mb-Komponenten, zerstören aber den gleichmäßigen Luftstrom.
Bei meinem Antec 1200 hab ich 3x120mm vorne, 2x120mm hinten und 1x200mm oben.
Optimal.
Welches Case hast du? Müsste wissen, wieviele und welche Lüfter eingebaut werden können.


----------



## Schwini (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

allein schon weil warm eLuft nach oben steigt ist es sinnvoll unten rein und oben aus zu blasen. ^^


----------



## oxoViperoxo (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

Male mal ein Bild mit Paint von deinem derzeitigen Airflow.


----------



## matze95 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

Bild von den Lüftern...Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/87unbenanntjcp

So wie ich das verstanden habe, sollte ich also mit dem 120mm-Lüfter Luft ansaugen, und mit dem 80mm-Lüfter auf der anderen Seite die warme Luft herausblasen. Und den Seitenwandlüfter garnicht benutzen, da er den Airflow stört.

Falls mit so wenig Lüfterplätzen keine vernünftiger Airflow möglich ist, könntet ihr mir ein Gehäuse empfehlen (möglichst billig), das einen guten Airflow zulässt?


lg matze


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

vorne ansaugen, hinten (und oben) abblasen...so kühlen gehäuselüfter meiner meinung nach am besten. günstig ist auch, wenn der hintere luft-abblasende lüfter sich in der nähe des cpu-kühlers befindet, da so die abwärme der cpu effektiv abgeführt werden kann. 
seitenlüfter haben sich bei mir als unnötig erwiesen...

wie viel euro möchtest du max für ein gutes gehäuse ausgeben?


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

Ein Antec 300 ist sehr gut, ein Midgard tuts aber auch.


----------



## matze95 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

Beim Gehäuse dachte ich an ca. 50 Euro...Bis 75 Euro wär´s auch noch okay.


lg matze


----------



## inthehouse (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

Hi...

bei mir sieht das so aus im Gehäuse...Temps sind Klasse


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*



matze95 schrieb:


> Beim Gehäuse dachte ich an ca. 50 Euro...Bis 75 Euro wär´s auch noch okay.


 
das antec300, das dir bereits kress vorgeschlagen hat, passt genau in deine preisspate und hat eine wirklich annehmbare kühlleistung. das antec902 von inthehouse wäre noch besser, aber auch etwas teurer...


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

Naja so viel besser ist das 900 eigentlich auch nicht, sieht halt besser aus, aber Kühlkonzept ist gleich/ähnlich.

Meine Empfehlung ist das Antec 300 mit zusätzlichen Lüftern, da afaik nur der Heck und der Top Lüfter mitgeliefert werden.


----------



## inthehouse (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

ich habe das "Antec Nine Hundred Two" neu  für 80Euro gefunden...

myby.de-Antec Nine Hundred Two-Gehuse


----------



## matze95 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

Verbessert sich denn die Kühlleistung durch eine Gehäusewechsel sehr?
Denn wenn der Unterschied nicht besonders groß ist, dann lohnt sich das für mich nicht...der einzige Unterschied wären ja die Lüfterplätze


lg matze


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

Auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich.
Der gute Luftzug macht ordentlich was her.
Mein 4850 Gs hatte in meinem alten Gehäuse im Idle 40°C und unter Last warns über 60°C.

Im neuen Antec 1200 sinds im Idle 30°C und unter Furmark höchstens 55°C.


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

@matze: 

wie sieht´s eigentlich momentan mit deinen temperaturen aus? (cpu, grafikkarte...)

wenn die jetzt bereits nicht unbedingt "am kochen" sind, und der pc-betrieb stabil ist, würd ich sagen: ein wechsel lohnt nicht.

hast du generell vor, deine hardware in nächster zeit aufzurüsten?


----------



## relgeitz (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

hey. ich kann dir die drei gehäuse empfehlen: 

Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Xigmatek Utgard Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Das Sharkoon hab ich derzeit selbst, geräumig, und gutes Kühlkonzept. In der PCGH vom letzten Monat war es P/L Sieger, und auch die beiden anderen haben gut abgeschnitten. 

Mal ne Frage in eigener Sache: 
Lohnt sich der Umstieg von Rebel9 zu einem der Xigmatek Cases?


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

also ich hab ja das midgard und bin damit absolut zufrieden...... einziges mancko is meinermeinung nach der das bei mir der lüfterplatz für nen 140er am boden (vorm NT) teilweise schun von meinem NT (be quiet 1000W) blockiert wird da das NT so lange ins case rein steht und ich so dort keinen lüfter mehr platzieren kann.......

ansonsten is es meiner meinung nach ein top case!!! mit guter verarbeitungsquali und recht viel platz.....

ob sich dein umstieg lohnen würde kann ich net sagen da ich dein case nich kenne (außer jetz dem namen)


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

was haltet ihr eigenltich von dem Gehäuse hier?


----------



## matze95 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> @matze:
> 
> wie sieht´s eigentlich momentan mit deinen temperaturen aus? (cpu, grafikkarte...)
> 
> ...




CPU is bei Core Damage so bei 55-60 Grad
Die GraKa kommt in Furmark auf höchstens 75

Die Temp der Graka sollte meiner Meinung nach etwas kühler sein, oder passt das so?


Bald kommt wahrscheinlich ein 1055T rein und der brauch wohl mehr Kühlung als mein kleiner Core2Duo.

Meint ihr der X6 kann mit meinem Lüfter (AC Freezer Pro Rev.2) noch leise gekühlt werden, oder sollte ich eben ein neues gehäuse oder Kühler kaufen.

Das Problem ist, mein Gehäuse ist ziemlich klein, also wird wahrscheinlich ein Kühler ala Mugen 2 oder Megahalems nicht reinpassen.

Gehäuse: PRODUCT DETAIL - MS-TECH Technology


lg matze


----------



## esszett (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*



matze95 schrieb:


> Bald kommt wahrscheinlich ein 1055T rein und der brauch wohl mehr Kühlung als mein kleiner Core2Duo.
> 
> Meint ihr der X6 kann mit meinem Lüfter (AC Freezer Pro Rev.2) noch leise gekühlt werden, oder sollte ich eben ein neues gehäuse oder Kühler kaufen.



ein hinweis zum ac-kuehler auf amd-boards findest du hier.

in anbetracht der temperaturen, die du mit deinem c2duo (ich gehe mal von einer tdp von 65w aus) und diesem kuehler erreichst, kannst du dir sicher vorstellen, dass das mit dem "kleinen" 6-kerner von amd (95w tdp) keinesfalls kuehler und daher auch nicht leiser wird... du kannst also davon ausgehen, dass es ziemlich wahrscheinlich lauter im gehaeuse zugehen wird, wenn du den cpu-kuehler nicht gegen ein potenteres modell tauschst...

gruSZ


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*



matze95 schrieb:


> CPU is bei Core Damage so bei 55-60 Grad
> Die GraKa kommt in Furmark auf höchstens 75
> 
> Die Temp der Graka sollte meiner Meinung nach etwas kühler sein, oder passt das so?


 
die cpu-temperatur ist bei dir im optimalen bereich. auch bei der grafikkarte passt temperaturmäßig alles! furmark ist noch dazu der absolute härtetest, was grafikkarten angeht, in der realität wird deine karte nie so gefordert wie bei diesem test.
in anbetracht dessen würde ein gehäusewechsel bei dir im moment nur höchstens eine optische erneuerung, (verbesserung wenn du so willst) darstellen, temperaturmäßig jedoch kaum was zum besseren verändern.

"never touch a running system"-ist mir hier im forum mal gesagt worden, ich kann diesen satz nur auch an dich weitergeben...


----------



## matze95 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*



esszett schrieb:


> ein hinweis zum ac-kuehler auf amd-boards findest du hier.
> 
> in anbetracht der temperaturen, die du mit deinem c2duo (ich gehe mal von einer tdp von 65w aus) und diesem kuehler erreichst, kannst du dir sicher vorstellen, dass das mit dem "kleinen" 6-kerner von amd (95w tdp) keinesfalls kuehler und daher auch nicht leiser wird... du kannst also davon ausgehen, dass es ziemlich wahrscheinlich lauter im gehaeuse zugehen wird, wenn du den cpu-kuehler nicht gegen ein potenteres modell tauschst...
> 
> gruSZ



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht...aber da mein Gehäuse eben ziemlich klein ist, passen vielee gute Kühler nicht rein. Gibt es einen guten Vertikalkühler, der ja eigentlich besser passen sollte, oder einen nicht so hohen Tower-Kühler, der den X6 leise und kühl halten könnte.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*



matze95 schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht...aber da mein Gehäuse eben ziemlich klein ist, passen vielee gute Kühler nicht rein. Gibt es einen guten Vertikalkühler, der ja eigentlich besser passen sollte, oder einen nicht so hohen Tower-Kühler, der den X6 leise und kühl halten könnte.


Würde dir zu einem neuen Gehäuse raten. Wer da spart, spart am falschen Platz. Und deine kleinen 80mm-Lüfter kühlen nicht nur schlecht, die sind bestimmt auch nicht die lesesten Würde dir auch das Xigmatek Midgard, oder das Lancool k58/62 empfehlen. Bei diesen sind vernünftige Lüfter installiert und weitere kannst du bei Bedarf nachrüsten. Dazu einen Scythe Mugen 2 und du hast ein leises und kühles Sixcore-System


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*



facehugger schrieb:


> Würde dir zu einem neuen Gehäuse raten. Wer da spart, spart am falschen Platz. Und deine kleinen 80mm-Lüfter kühlen nicht nur schlecht, die sind bestimmt auch nicht die lesesten Würde dir auch das Xigmatek Midgard, oder das Lancool k58/62 empfehlen. Bei diesen sind vernünftige Lüfter installiert und weitere kannst du bei Bedarf nachrüsten. Dazu einen Scythe Mugen 2 und du hast ein leises und kühles Sixcore-System



Denke auch.
In einem schlecht belüfteten Gehäuse nützt dir der beste Cpu/Gpu Kühler nix, wenn er nur seine warme Luft wieder und wieder umwälzt.


----------



## matze95 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Airflow im Gehäuse*

Okay... danke für die Antworten...werde dann wohl zu einem Xigmatek Midgard/Asgard und einem Mugen 2 greifen.


lg matze


----------

